# انواع الصمامات



## alskr_90 (8 مارس 2010)

*:1:الصمامات** ::2:*
*هي اجهزة تستخدم للتحكم بالتدفقات ( غازات , سوائل** , **حبيبات صلبة ) عن طريق فتح أو إغلاق أو إعاقة مرور السائل او المائع , وتستعمل**الصمامات في العديد من التطبيفات ( سكنية , تجارية صناعية , عسكرية ) وأكثر**الصمامات شيوعا هي الصمامات المنزلية , بعض انواع الصمامات تعمل على الضغط فتفتح**تلقائيا ً عند الزيادة في الضغط وغالبا ما تستعمل في الامان مثل المحركات البخارية**وأواني الضغط** .*


*مكونات الصمام** :*


*1 - **جسم الصمام** :*
*وهو الجزء الذي نراه من الصمام ويشكل**الجزء الاكبر من الصمام والوعاء الذي يحمل المائع ضمن الصمام و يصنع عادة من**البلاستيك أو بعض انواع المعادن المختلفة وفي بعض الأحيان يدخل في تركيبها بعض**انواع الإلياف الزجاجية** .*

*2 - **مأخذ الصمام** :*
*وهو عبارة عن فتحتين او اكثر تكون موجودة على جسم الصمام قد يكون الصمام**ذو مأخذين او أكثر. وتصنع أقطارها عادة بحسب قطر او سماكة الجسم المراد تركيبها**عليه ( الانبوب ) يؤخذ عادة قياس الصمام بحسب قطر ماخذ الخروج الذي سيركب عليه**القطعة المراد تركيبها ( أنبوب – خرطوم** .......) .*

*3 - **الأقراص والأجزاء الدوارة** :*
*تتوضع داخل جسم**الصمام ووظيفتها إيقاف أو تقليل التدفق عن طريق قطعة خاصة تدعى القرص ولها عدة**أشكال ولكن الشكل التقليدي هو الشكل الدائري , تكون حركة هذه الاقراص شاقولية او**قطرية ويدعى السكر في هذه الحالة بالسكر البوابي ويمكن أن تكون هذه الأقراص على شكل**كرة مثقوبه ويدعى السكر عندئذ بالسكر الكروي**. *


*4 - **سكة القرص** :*
*وهو جزء موجود على**السطح الداخلي لجسم الصمام وظيفته حضن القرص عند الإغلاق وضمان عدم حدوث تسربات**ويمكن أن يكون من نفس قطعة جسم الصمام او أن يكون كقطعة ملحقة لجسم الصمام وذلك حسب**تصميم الصمام** .*


*5 - **جذع القرص** :*
*وهو عبارة عن قضيب ممتد من خارج إلى داخل جسم الصمام**ويستخدم للتحكم بحركة القرص الداخلي بحيث يتصل من الداخل ومن الخارج بأداة للتحكم**به ( مقبض أو مقود ) ويمكن ان يكون في بعض الحالات مدموج مع قطعة القرص وتكون حركته**إما حركة دفع خطية أو سحب أو حركة دائرية وفي بعض الصمامات لا نحتاج إلى وسيلة تحكم**خارجية للجذع مثل صمامات عدم الرجوع وهي صمامات تسمح للسائل بالمرور بإتجاه وحيد مع**عدم السماح للسائل بالمرور بالإتجاه المعاكس**.*



*6 - **الغطاء** :*
*وهو الغلاف الذي يحيط بجسم الصمام والأجزاء الداخلية له**ويمكن نزع الغطاء لإجراء عمليات الصيانة , لكن اغلب الصمامات لا تملك أغطية مثل**سكورة القطع** .*


*7 - **النابض** :*
*العديد من**الصمامات لها نابض الغرض منه إعادة القرص إلى حالته الاصلية عند تغيير وضعيته نتيجة**تغير ظروف الجريان ( ضغط زائد ) . مثال عن ذلك النابض الموجود في سكورة تخفيف الضغط**وسكر عدم الرجوع** .*

*8 - **كرة الصمام** :*
*نستعمل الصمامات الكروية**للإستخدامات الخاصة مثل ضغط عالي وتطبيقات ذات أحمال عالية وتصنع عادة من الفولاذ**المقاوم للصدأ أو التيتانيوم أو النحاس أو النيكل** .*



*أنواع الصمامات** :*

*على الرغم من وجود أنواع**عديدة من الصمامات للتحكم بتدفقات السائل . إلا أن الأنواع الاساسية للصمامات يمكن**أن تنقسم إلى مجموعتين رئيسيتين** : **سكورة القطع وسكورة عدم الرجوع** .*

*وإضافة إلى**هذه الانواع الأساسية هنالك العديد من الانواع الخاصة التي لايمكن ان تصنف كصمامات**القطع او صمامات عدم الرجوع كصمامات التحكم بالضغط أو**الحرارة**.*

*سكورة القطع** :*
*تستعمل هذه السكورة لإيقاف تدفق السائل أو في بعض الحالات**إيقاف هذا التدفق جزئيا وهذه الصمامات تصنف تحت أربعة أصناف : السكر البوابي** , **السكر الفراشة , السكر الكروي , الصمامات السدادة** .*


*السكر البوابي** :*
*تستعمل هذه الانواع من السكورة في**الحالات التي يكون فيها الجريان مستقيما والتي لا تتطلب تقييد كبير للسائل , وقد**دعيت*
*هذه الصمامات بهذا الاسم لأن القرص الذي يمنع أو يقلل من جريان السائل يتحرك**كما تتحرك البوابة , وتكون البوابات عادة على شكل صفيحة أو قرص فعندما يكون السكر**مفتوح تكون البوابة مرفوعة بالكامل وهكذا ستكون ضياعات الحمولة أقل ما يمكن اما في**حال كانت البوابة مفتوحة جزئيا فسيؤدي ذلك إلى تآكل الصمام بسبب الإحتكاك مع القرص**أو البوابة , لذا لايستعمل هذا النوع من الصمامات لعمليات تقليل التدفق أو خنق**الجريان** .*

*كما تصنف**الصمامات البوابية إلى صنفين : ذات جذع متحرك وذات جذع**ثابت*
*في الصمامات ذات الجذع**الثابت يكون الجذع مربوط بشرار مع البوابة بحيث تتحول حركة الجذع الثابت الدورانية**إلى حركة خطية للبوابة المتحركة*
*أما**الصمامات ذات الجذع المتحرك تكون البوابة متصلة مع الجذع بحيث تتحرك البوابة مع**الجذع** .*
*كما تجدر الإشارة إلى ان**الصمامات التي تستعمل في انظمة البخار لها بوابات مرنة لمنع ظهور المشاكل التي قد**تقع بسبب التمدد والتقلص والتأثر بدرجات الحرارة**.*


*سكر الفراشة** :*
*سكر الفراشة كالمبين بالشكل يستخدم في**العديد من المجالات وخصوصا على السفن , هذه السكورة تعمل بشكل جيد مع المياه العذبة**والمالحة والزيوت وهذا السكر خفيف الوزن نسبيا ً وصغير الحجم كما يمكن إغلاقه وفتحه**بسرعة** .*


*يتألف سكر**الفراشة من ( جسم , سكة مرنة , جذع , مقبض ) لغَلْق أَو فَتْح صمامِ الفراشةَ، ندور**المقبضَ فقط يَربع دورة لإدَارَة القرصِ 90 °. بَعْض صماماتِ الفراشةِ الأكبرِ**لَرُبَّما لَها مقود تدوير, وهي تستعمل خصوصاً في الحالات التي لايتوفر فيها مكان**يتسع لمقبض طويل , وصمامات الفراشة عملية جدا فهي ليست بحاجة إلى التدعيم أو اللصق**لان السكة قالبة للإستبدال كما انها لا تتطلب اللف** .*

*السكر الكروي** :*
*الصمامات الكروية هي الصمامات التي تستعمل كرة لإيقاف**أو*
*بدء جريان السائل وهي تؤدي نفس الوظيفة**التي تؤديها الأقراص في الصمامات البوابية فعندما يدار مقبض الصمام تدور الكرة إلى**نقطة تجعل فتحة الكرة تتوافق مع مدخل ومخرج الصمام وعند الغلق يتم تدوير هذه الكرة**ربع دورة حتى تصبح الكرة في الوضع الذي تكون فيه الفتحة عمودية على إتجاه**الجريان**.*


*اكثر**الانواع شيوعا من هذه الصمامات هي تلك التي تستخدم المقبض والتي تتميز بالسرعة في**العمل والتي تتطلب وجود مساحة كبيرة لتركيبها أما الصمامات التي تستعمل العجلة فهي**بطيئة ولكنها لا تحتاج إلى مساحات واسعة** .*
*يمكننا مشاهدة الصمامات الكروية أيضاً (عدا**محطات المعالجة) في كل من السفن وخطوط نفل مياه البحر وناقلات النفط** .*


*الصمامات الخانقة ذات القرص** :*
*1) **تكون من النوع ذي الحواف ويصنع الجسم من**الحديد الزهر أو الصلب**.*
*2) **تصنع الساق من**الصلب المقاوم للتآكل و القرص من الصلب المقاوم للتآكل أو**البرونز**.*
*3) **يزود بكراسي من المطاط الصناعي**. *
*4) **تزود الصمامات ذات قطر 200 مم وأقل بمقبض**خنق**.*
*5) **تزود الصمامات ذات قطر أكبر من 200 مم بمشغلات مسننة يدوية**مغلقة تماماً مجهزة بموقفات رجوع موازنة قابلة للضبط ومبين وضع**.*

​ 


*سكر عدم الرجوع** :*
*تستخدم هذه**السكورة من اجل حمل الضغط في النظام عند توقف المضخة حيث تمنع ايضا حدوث الدورة**الخلفية والمطرقة المائية والدفع العالي ضمن المضخة . ان احد هذه الأسباب أو كلها**تؤدي الى حمل زائد على المضخة او حدوث فشل في المحرك اضافة الى تقصير عمر الخدمة**للنظام او مشاكل في النظام . وتتلخص الية عملها بأنها تسمح للسائل او الهواء**بالعبور بأتجاه واحد فقط (مثلا : من المضخة الى النظام دون العكس** )*


----------



## mohamed midom (29 ديسمبر 2012)

احتاج الى تقرير عن انواع البلوف واستخدامتها ومميزات وعيوب كل نوع للاهميه وجزاكم الله خير


----------

